# Pic of our rescue mini



## rimmerpaints (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are a few pics of this little guy. I was told papers were lost due to man who owned him a few yrs ago passed and they were never found so i dont know what this little guys name is and all the man who put him in auction said was he called him pony. Anyway here he is. We havent named him yet were thinking of a name for him right now.

http://

http://







This little guy i measured him stands 34 1/2 inches tall. I wanted to show everyone our angel we saved. I just got to get him back in good condition


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 27, 2010)

So glad you rescued him and gave him a wonderful home! He is going to look so much better in no time.


----------



## O So (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a cutie!! Also a lucky guy! There's a name! One of much Luck! Lucky for short!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Lucky also but my barrel mares name is Our Lucky Investment and i call her Lucky Lexi. He has a beautiful face and is such a sweet little guy for all the heck he has been through. He let my two yr old brush on him and love on him today. It was so sweet. Are all minis this loving?


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 27, 2010)

rimmerpaints said:


> I love Lucky also but my barrel mares name is Our Lucky Investment and i call her Lucky Lexi. He has a beautiful face and is such a sweet little guy for all the heck he has been through. He let my two yr old brush on him and love on him today. It was so sweet. Are all minis this loving?


Mini's are VERY loving...but he is also probably very grateful for you saving him too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2010)

May I suggest you remove his halter?

Sure do like his handsome face!

It is a shame when folks don't bother to keep the papers. If you have the name of the man who owned him, AMHA might work with you.


----------



## Seashells (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor guy, it's so sad to see animals in poor conditon. You are his Angel.


----------



## wwminis (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Kelly,





This little guy will do just fine in your care! He's one lucky "Little Man" to be at your place! Thanks for recuing him! I know he will be forever greatful for it! Once you get him back to good weight and health I think he would make a great driving horse!



I think "Little Man" fits him to a tee!





Bill


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 27, 2010)

What about calling him Treasure, you could call him Tre for shot. He is pretty even in his roughness. Congratulations and thank you for saving him!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 27, 2010)

Marsha I did take that halter off him and rubbed on his cute face. I left that halter off and i actually think it might be alittle small for him but that JMO. I read on the label and it said foal halter and that has me worried alittle. It might be right who knows. I looked today and found pony halter but none that said mini. horse. Bill I have been calling him lil man he is so cute and tiny. I like treasure also. My four yr old says she is nameing him and she said his name is beauty(now her favorite movie is black beauty by the way so that explains why she named him that) Im running other names by her and see what she says. My two yr old calls him baby horsey. There so funny the girls have really been drawn to hum and he loves them


----------



## chandab (Oct 27, 2010)

rimmerpaints said:


> I read on the label and it said foal halter and that has me worried alittle. It might be right who knows.



Often full-size foal halters are a good fit for minis, I imagine that is probably what it is. I've also tried ones labelled "colt", not a bad fit; pony-size are sometimes too big depending on the size of the mini.

I think the last two I bought were the "pro-craft growing weanling halter" from Horse.com They fit my B-size minis decently, I like that they have an adjustible noseband.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW! He looks just like stormys boy from oatmeal acres. Almost the same face markings too. He sure got lucky to have you for a new mommy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome. Yup he's a little ruff around the edges but he should ralley ok.

Once you shave that mess off of him in the spring, and get rid of all those bleached out hairs you may have a black bay under there. He's going to be pretty darn cute. Love his face marking. Never heard of the beans hay by the way so I don't know a thing about it but yes all the hay around here this year is complete crap and I am ready to tear my hair out. Be sure to steer clear of sweet feed. Oats is fine like you are doing. Where in Tennessee are ya?


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea hay isnt very good here this yr AGAIN! Bill told me not to feed beans and millet so im leaving that to my big horses and giving him bermuda hay only. I also bought him some alfalfa cubs yesterday and a mini book to learn more about them. I never imagined how different these guys are then my AQHA and APHA horses. I cant wait to really be able to clean him up but my main focus is getting him where he needs to be right now. I love his face. Beautiful animal even through all the roughness! Im going to look up Oameal Acres i would love to see him. I am taking things slow and will post update pics as he gets better.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 28, 2010)

What a great example you're setting for your children by taking this little guy in and bringing him back to health. Good for you!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 28, 2010)

Marty said:


> Welcome. Yup he's a little ruff around the edges but he should ralley ok.
> 
> Once you shave that mess off of him in the spring, and get rid of all those bleached out hairs you may have a black bay under there. He's going to be pretty darn cute. Love his face marking. Never heard of the beans hay by the way so I don't know a thing about it but yes all the hay around here this year is complete crap and I am ready to tear my hair out. Be sure to steer clear of sweet feed. Oats is fine like you are doing. Where in Tennessee are ya?



I live in Atwood, Tn its inbetween Nashville and Memphis


----------



## REO (Oct 28, 2010)

She calls him Beauty. He is very sweet and loving so I would call him *Beau*!

*Beau*ty See?





We already talked about his feeding in emails.


----------



## Marty (Oct 30, 2010)

I do a lot of research for CMHR among other things and finding out the true identity of some of the rescue horses we get in is one of them.

If you want to try to track him down, grab that coggins test that i hope came with him. Look up the vet who took the test and start there. Give him a call and you can take him or email him his picture. He should know who the horse is. His secretary could also check the date against his appointment book and see what farm he went to on that day. Good luck.


----------



## weerunner (Oct 30, 2010)

Awww, look at his dried out tired mane. There's a shining healthy horse in htere and you get to be the proud one who can see him appear. I brought one out of this state this year, I've had her 5 months and she finally is getting a nice soft coat and fat over her ribs and spine. It's a joy to see how much she knows she is now in a good home forever. She's the most loving horse in my herd. I'll never sell her and let her go to a bad place anymore.


----------

